# PSU: Corsair HX 650W vs Enermax MODU+525W



## RoutedScripter (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello

My brother is building a decent (mid-high) rig , and he pretty much knows everything else except the power supply,  he was targeting for something enough , good , but not over 100Euros , well it's been quite a long ride to decide on something and we came down on these two PSUs(title) , I keep bugging him enermax is a way to go , but he insist on Corsair for some weird reasons (7yr warranty etc)  He actually doesn't have experience a lot with corsair other than that I have corsairs memory and it's A LOT better than Mushkins. And I have Enermax PSU my self for my HIGH end rig (LibertyDXX 620W quite expensive one).

This is when it gets interesting...

Modu+ 525W and HX650 (both modular) , both cost 106 Euros on a web shop site, it's just that local shop that has this low prices.
Enermax has 3year warranty , Corsair 7y (this is actually not a big issue for me , 3y is definitely a lot either)

From my own experience and research ; I keep saying it's better to choose Enermax:
- he will have less capable system than mine (and newer and more efficient hardware) , and even i use 400W max at max load (no overclock) so for him 525W would be definitely enough.
-CrossfireX is something he's isn't planning on (money issue)
-Enermax has reputation , plus it's a favored brand for high quality PSUs (no rebrand)
-My PSU never went below +12Volt , while 3DGameman shows Corsair PSU as well performing
,in the actual test Corsair had 11.95V avg , my minimum in HWmonitor is 11.97 , but the current value nearly always shows 12.03 when i check.
-I heard that Corsair PSUs are rebrands , just like sapphire's. It would be goot to know who is Corsair's OEM.
-80plus bronze. (81-85%)

Favoring to Corsair:
-3DGameman actually put tons of hardware on the corsair PSU.
-7yr warranty
-Presumably has more modular cables (my bro said that)
-A reputable brand
-Computer enthusiasts marking it as well preforming.
(I do not have many experience with these anyways)


The value of both is not the same , HX costs somewhere else a full 15Euro more.
Here's the site http://www.dinokomp.si/index.php/cPath/34_633 (non-english sorry) and this is a local shop, nothing big nor international.

I just don't have idea what's the better option , maybe you guys can share something ... I just like the enermax styling and extra features , plus the quiet fan (that vent patent really works)

However I just noticed Corsair HX620W for 109E , looks a lot more "genuine" and with a normal 2y warranty , makes me wonder if that HX 650W is just an old overpriced model with really weird 7y warranty stickers just to make people buy it.

EDIT: the Corsairs warranties are really  weird , sometimes it's a 7yr sticker , somewhere 5. it's just this BS ads that I don't like which confuse the advanced buyers.


----------



## Easo (Jan 11, 2010)

Corsair. It has more power, which in turn gives more safety (since it is not a generic brand, wattage counts), and headroom for future upgrades.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 11, 2010)

My vote is for Corsair.  Good quality build and as Easo said it leaves room for upgrades.


----------



## DaveK (Jan 11, 2010)

Corsair. I have a HX650W and a TX650W myself, but the TX650W broke, just need to send it off to get fixed.


----------



## Grings (Jan 11, 2010)

That hx620w will have a 5 year warranty, not 2 year

I have both a Corsair and Enermax psu, they're both great brands, either will do, personally i would probably go for the Corsair 650 for the loooong warranty and extra power on hand.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 11, 2010)

Another vote for MOAR POWAH!  Both are very good PSUs tho.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 11, 2010)

Corasir


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 11, 2010)

corsair FTW


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 11, 2010)

You can't lose with either brand.  The other one to consider is Seasonic.  They've had some crazy prices on their 80+*silver* PSU's lately, here in USA, YMMV.  I have Antec, Seasonic, Corsair and OCZ and so far have no complaints about any of them.  I also wonder if the warranty issues that you are seeing are because of local regulations?????


----------



## heky (Jan 11, 2010)

Corsair, its the better of the two.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 11, 2010)

Its win, win man. Enermax is a better brand but its like comparing Ferrari to a Lamborghini. You will get laid in both so just pick the one with the most HP


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for suggestions guys , just found out Corsair has Seasonic OEM , it's great , will probably buy this one.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 12, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its win, win man. Enermax is a better brand but its like comparing Ferrari to a Lamborghini. You will get laid in both so just pick the one with the most HP



Ferrari Sucks


----------



## STUdog (Jan 12, 2010)

All PSUs have a 5%+/- voltage range on all rails.

Also amps is more important than wattage (in my case they are) if u are getting a tru modular design u can only use wat amps are associated to wat rails etc,

So say the 4 GPU rails have 50amps - thats all u can use for VGA
and say the sata 12v rails only gives u 18amps, thats all u can use for hdds etc, will will give you about 10-15hdds


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2010)

not to mention, you're reading voltages from software. might as well throw darts at a calculator and see what comes up.

And dont forget, voltage dipping below 12.00V isnt a bad thing. its how much it changes over all, and how rapildy it changes (EG, 12.02 at idle and 11.95v at load is better than 12.1v at idle, 12.05v at load, or if load goes 12.00, 12.05, 12.02, 12.07, etc etc)

Stable voltage is more important than staying above 12V - hardware will run peachy at 11.9V, for example


----------



## finndrummer (Jan 18, 2010)

Am noob and i want to ask a question off-topic  :
We know that choosing materials from good brands is gaining stability and protection, so I wonder if a "power strip"  is also included.
Last year a short-circuit toasted my pc, I had at that time a Noname PSU, now I have a corsair, so I need to buy a good power strip ? or the corsair's protection against short-circuits is enough ?
I also want to know what protection gives good PSU's.
thanks and sorry


----------



## RoutedScripter (Jan 19, 2010)

finndrummer said:


> Am noob and i want to ask a question off-topic  :
> We know that choosing materials from good brands is gaining stability and protection, so I wonder if a "power strip"  is also included.
> Last year a short-circuit toasted my pc, I had at that time a Noname PSU, now I have a corsair, so I need to buy a good power strip ? or the corsair's protection against short-circuits is enough ?
> I also want to know what protection gives good PSU's.
> thanks and sorry



Good brands such as Corsair , Enermax , Seasonic , Antec , Akasa , BFG , Enhance , Silverstone , Mushkin , OCZ , Tagan , Thermaltake , mostly have all those protections what you need for a standard and gaming PC , noname PSU is probably not for games and those are some cheap ones which cost 15$ , a good quality PSU of about 500-600W costs you 100$ or more.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 19, 2010)

STUdog said:


> Also amps is more important than wattage (in my case they are)



Watts are just as important as Amps, actually they are tied together (Amps, Volts and Watts are all connected together in importance)

What matters is that the sticker on the side is accurate, usually the better manufactures are closer to the spec listed. Junk PSs can say anything they want, its not like we are gonna fly over to mainland China and give em shit for lying...(or exaggerating)


----------



## driver66 (Jan 19, 2010)

MKmods said:


> Watts are just as important as Amps, actually they are tied together (Amps, Volts and Watts are all connected together in importance)
> 
> What matters is that the sticker on the side is accurate, usually the better manufactures are closer to the spec listed. Junk PSs can say anything they want, its not like we are gonna fly over to mainland China and give em shit for lying...(or exaggerating)



^^^ 1000% Truth


----------



## TIGR (Jan 19, 2010)

Both are great PSUs. I couldn't choose one without knowing more about the specific system.


----------



## Raymond156 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Corsair*

last year when I was building a tower I wanted a very quiet but powerful system and I found a web page (can't rember the link) that gave a list of power supplys and noise/sound level and the corsair 650w was the most power with the least noise. I'm not sure about the Enermax sound level thow. maby if someone could find a site that does noise test with power supplys.

I've had the corsair psu for over a year and a half now and it's running just as good as the day I bought it. I have a nvida GeForce 275 video card and an intel 2 quad core 2.66 and I haven't had any problems with power. 

PS: I also have one of those "energy saveing" hard drives from Western digital the black ops or what ever they call it.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome to TPU, Raymond!

The Enermax is quiet (inaudible to most), but the Corsair has the single 12v rail advantage.


----------



## Raymond156 (Feb 17, 2010)

I always try to go with a little more power than I need just to be sure that my power supply won't crash when everything is full load. Had a bad experience with a computer 7-9 years ago, 85$ is alot of money when you are 18ish. 
     A good CPU is good for upgrades later on. (probably has been said 100 times but it's good advice.)


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 15, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Welcome to TPU, Raymond!
> 
> The Enermax is quiet (inaudible to most), but the Corsair has the single 12v rail advantage.



Yeah that's true , and it's quite nice , I like my enermax as well as my bro like the corsair one , yeah he bought this corsair one , well it does work nice , Hwmonitor reports nice and stady volts. 

But there is some little thing I noticed , we're both upgrading to 4 GB memory since I found out this 2GB and 2GB pagefile is the cause of all the LAG and my machine works like shit while I bought it for something like 1000eur , so I've been switching rams in and out of both machines and the corsair seems to not flush the EXCESS power when it is switched off with the back power switch , when the turn on button is pressed the PC turns on for a bit (fans,leds,...) then dies out , this never happened to me with my Enermax and I press the turn on button to empty it of the current when replacing HW.

But who knows is this a great feature that enermax has , or it's just my hardware that takes all the power so soon (he has like similar hw but newer , but weaker in terms of level , also a HD2600XT)

I don't know , but I don't like the sound of it , if a system turns on with not enough power , doesn't that cause damage to hw? or atleast shorten it's lifetime.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 15, 2010)

My vote is corsair all the way.  I've had nothing but awesome experiences with the 850 hx and 1000 hx that I own


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2010)

RuskiSnajper:

Its normal for the system to power on, power off, and power on again. its one of the protections against bad BIOS settings stopping the system booting. Its completely normal on intel chipsets.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Mar 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> RuskiSnajper:
> 
> Its normal for the system to power on, power off, and power on again. its one of the protections against bad BIOS settings stopping the system booting. Its completely normal on intel chipsets.



That's another thing , it's when you change voltages and some memory settings , it does a "hard" restart , it power's off then on again , I am talking about when you want to turn it on when it's plugged out (back switch off). With Corsair there is some electricity left , but my Enermax seem to work differently. Im just asking my self which choice is better, but something's telling me that powering on  system with that excess power left in the capacitors is not a good idea.

But the AMD chipset does not do a hard reboot when changing voltages (didn't knew it was chipset i thought it was with PSUs)


----------

